# Midwest Slot Car Show



## mikedore

MIDWEST SLOT CAR SHOW
SUNDAY MARCH 22nd 2009
LINCOLN CENTER 2450 LINCOLN ST
HIGHLAND IN

LOCATED 1 ½ MILES SOUTH OF THE JUNCTION OF 1-80/94 AND US41 INDIANAPOLIS BLVD
WATCH FOR THE SIGNS

OPEN AT 10 AM TIL 3PM
ADULTS $5.00 CHILDREN UNDER 16 FREE
100 TABLES OF HO, 1/32ND, AND 1/24TH
SCALE SLOT CARS AND ACCESSORIES

FLOOR RIGHT WILL BE AVAILABLE AT 8AM

PREVIOUS SHOWS HAVE HAD DEALERS FROM ACROSS THE US, ENGLAND, FRANCE, GERMANY AND THE FAR EAST

FOR MORE INFORMATION OR TABLE RESERVATION
CONTACT [email protected]
OR CALL 815-233-6541 
The Inn of Hammond (new name) has blocked rooms under the name Midwest Slot Car Show The rate is $73.00 plus tax, and includes a continental breakfast and an indoor swimming pool. The hotel is about 5 minutes away from the hall. The hotel address and phone number is: 7813 Indianapolis Blvd Hammond, IN 46324 phone - 219.845.4678 Be sure to use the code “SLOT” to get this rate
Each table is a standard 6/3 banquet table. 
All mail reservations will be confirmed 11 days prior to the show. 
Dealer setup is 8:00AM.
Name ___________________________________________________ 3/09 Pay-pal accepted
Address____________________________________________________  
City _____________________________________St___ Zip __________________ 
NUMBER OF TABLES ___ @ $30.00 = ___________ ($35.00 after 3/10/09)
HELPER(S) _____ @ $10.00 = ___________ Total ___________ 
HELPERS NAME(S) 

We are updating the mail list please write me at the above address to remain on the list


----------



## A/FX Nut

I should be there. If it's not snowing. I will not have a table this time. Unless I come across another collection. 

How much are Floor Rights? Randy.


----------



## speedbuggy

i'l be there wasn't planeing on it couse of a few other shows but i can fit it in


----------



## mikedore

A/FX Nut
Floor rights are $20.00


----------



## Sundance

A buddy and I are coming up after church. Tim:woohoo:


----------



## mikedore

If anyone is planning on a table, now is the time.
I have sold 40% of the tables before advertising


----------



## honda27

*Show*

Well Race Fans Midwest Slot Car Show Is Right Around The Corner On Sunday March 22 2009 In Highland Indiana


----------



## honda27

*show*

Soon It Will Be Show Time Bump Bump


----------



## brownie374

I missed meeting some of the hobbytalk guys last time I hope to meet more this time.Me ,honda27 and bearsox will have ajoining tables.So make sure you introduce yourself!


----------



## honda27

*show*

Yes Hobbie Talkers Who Will Be At Show Make Sure U Stop By And Meet Me, Brownie374, And Bearsox We Have Ajointing Tables Will Have A Sign On Table To Let U All Know Who We R Ty Honda Bump Bump


----------



## honda27

*show*

Bump Bump


----------



## kazooracer

For a newbie that's never attended this show, what's the approximate ratio of vendors selling HO vs. 1/24 and 1/32?


----------



## Zaskar24

I will be showing up to see what is available. I will look for you guys honda27 and look forward to meeting the three of you.

Scott


----------



## brownie374

Kazooracer ho is the largest scale 80% ho 15%1/32 5% 1/24 i have lots of 1/24 for sale but I dont bring much to the show.If thats what your lookin for get in touch.


----------



## honda27

*show*

Its Feb 2nd Only 48 Days Left To Show Hope To See A Lot Of Hobbie Talkers There Bump Bump


----------



## A/FX Nut

mikedore said:


> A/FX Nut
> Floor rights are $20.00


Thanks Mike.

48 days to save some more money for the show. It will be here before you know it. The Slothog saw his shadow today. 6 weeks before you get a new slot car Honda27.


----------



## honda27

*show*

bump bump


----------



## tomhocars

Well it seems Bob Tonto Beers and myself can't stay away from the MIDWEST.I guess chat room only we like Mike and Lois Dore.Well Lois anyway.So anyone who is from Hobby Talk send me an email let me know you will be there.Come see me and Bob when you first walk in and I'll give you something free.It may be a body,poster,advice,stock tips or an insult or compliment.It will be free.We'll have Dash bodies,NURORA/RRR 37 RODSTERS ,New TOMY AFX, LOTS OF T-JETS and some good timesSee you there.
Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## honda27

*show*

bump bump


----------



## A/FX Nut

tomhocars said:


> Well it seems Bob Tonto Beers and myself can't stay away from the MIDWEST.I guess chat room only we like Mike and Lois Dore.Well Lois anyway.So anyone who is from Hobby Talk send me an email let me know you will be there.Come see me and Bob when you first walk in and I'll give you something free.It may be a body,poster,advice,stock tips or an insult or compliment.It will be free.We'll have Dash bodies,NURORA/RRR 37 RODSTERS ,New TOMY AFX, LOTS OF T-JETS and some good timesSee you there.
> Thanks Tom Stumpf



E-mail sent Tom. Looking forward to seeing you and Tonto,....err, I mean Bob. Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

slot car show is only 42 days away hope to see alot of u guys there


----------



## mikedore

*bump*

Time for a bump, don't want to get forgotten


----------



## fastlap

tomhocars said:


> Well it seems Bob Tonto Beers and myself can't stay away from the MIDWEST.I guess chat room only we like Mike and Lois Dore.Well Lois anyway.So anyone who is from Hobby Talk send me an email let me know you will be there.Come see me and Bob when you first walk in and I'll give you something free.It may be a body,poster,advice,stock tips or an insult or compliment.It will be free.We'll have Dash bodies,NURORA/RRR 37 RODSTERS ,New TOMY AFX, LOTS OF T-JETS and some good timesSee you there.
> Thanks Tom Stumpf



Hey Tom, I'm going. So, I'd like to reserve my "insult" before you run out of them....:lol:.

I'd like to stop by and at least introduce myself. See you there.

Gary Fast


----------



## honda27

*show sun march 22*

Hello Race Fans Slotcar Show Is Allmost Here 18 More Days Til The Show Hope To See Alot Of U Guys There Ty Honbda27


----------



## babycakes

I will definitely be there...... and I'll think about bringing my BF


----------



## A/FX Nut

babycakes said:


> I will definitely be there...... and I'll think about bringing my BF


Noticed you're in Michigan. Sent you a PM.


----------



## speedbuggy

well i have to make up my mind found out a nother toys show is on the same day but is not to far from where i live if i go to it will be early so i can try to make it to the indy show to if not i'l see you all at the next show


----------



## tomhocars

speedbuggy said:


> well i have to make up my mind found out a nother toys show is on the same day but is not to far from where i live if i go to it will be early so i can try to make it to the indy show to if not i'l see you all at the next show


Forget that other show.That other show won't be as much fun.Me and Bob are driving 13 hours to get there.We need gas money to get back. Tom Stumpf


----------



## rodstrguy

Tom, will you have the same price on the roadsters at the show as you have on Hobby Talk...?


----------



## speedbuggy

tomhocars said:


> Forget that other show.That other show won't be as much fun.Me and Bob are driving 13 hours to get there.We need gas money to get back. Tom Stumpf


lol well we will see what happens i'l leave it up to my kid


----------



## mikedore

We will pass the hat for you Tom!


----------



## tomhocars

speedbuggy said:


> lol well we will see what happens i'l leave it up to my kid


Tell your son to come see me.I'll give him a free body.Anyone who brings their son or daughter 16 or younger to the show will get a free body.I can just picture Honda pulling up with a school bus. 

Mike,Would you make it a big hat. Thanks Tom


----------



## speedbuggy

a school bus don't you meen a charter bus :lol:


----------



## fastlap

*?*

How about a 53 year old that acts 16?


----------



## tomhocars

That would be all of us.


----------



## 41-willys

I hope someone is selling some good thin truck tires at the show. I need 4 sets for duelie rimes


----------



## SCJ

Hope to see all of you there!!!

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## motorcitytoyz

Tom and Bob,

Are we still on for trip to Hooter's???? Is Dan coming this time or is he wimping out and staying home?

Have a safe trip and I will see you all on Saturday morning...coming in tonight.

Jeff


----------



## zilger

I plan to be at the show with my sons so I can give Jeff and Tom more of my money (although I'm looking for more 1/32 this time).

Hopefully I can find a _reasonably-priced_ AW 67 Nova since I totally missed that one in the last release.

See you there guys.

Brian


----------



## bearsox

zilger said:


> I plan to be at the show with my sons so I can give Jeff and Tom more of my money (although I'm looking for more 1/32 this time).
> 
> Hopefully I can find a _reasonably-priced_ AW 67 Nova since I totally missed that one in the last release.
> 
> See you there guys.
> 
> Brian


* Brian , 
Rick Brown AKA Brownie here on HT has alot of 1/32 stuff and if you contact him here on the board with needs and he has it ... Either you can get direct from him via mail etc or he can be sure it's at one of our tables at the show for you. Just trying to help as often there are many 1/32 guys that go without at the shows.

Dennis :wave:*


----------



## zilger

Thanks for the tip Dennis.

I'm not looking for anything specific in 1/32, just whatever catches my eye. I'm just finding that I enjoy 1/32 more (except for the added cost and required room :thumbsup.

Brian


----------



## motorcitytoyz

zilger said:


> I plan to be at the show with my sons so I can give Jeff and Tom more of my money (although I'm looking for more 1/32 this time).
> 
> Hopefully I can find a _reasonably-priced_ AW 67 Nova since I totally missed that one in the last release.
> 
> See you there guys.
> 
> Brian


 
Brian,

I am bringing over 170 1:32 Carrera slot cars with me...Analog, Pro-X and new Digital 132....I will also have nice selection of Carrera GO!!! (1:43 scale) too.

If you come in early on Saturday, look me up during room to room sales.


----------



## SCJ

And we will have approx. 50 vintage 1:32 cars and kits with us!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## brownie374

Sold my 1/32 thanks dennis


----------



## zilger

> Brian,
> 
> I am bringing over 170 1:32 Carrera slot cars with me...Analog, Pro-X and new Digital 132....I will also have nice selection of Carrera GO!!! (1:43 scale) too.
> 
> If you come in early on Saturday, look me up during room to room sales.


Jeff,

I'm about one hour away so I just drive over the day of the show.
Save me a few AW Tjet chassis and maybe a Carrera silver-gray Porsche. I've also been wanting to try a 1:43 Carrera Mini on a 1:32 track.

Brian


----------



## honda27

*show*

I Just Have 1 Thing To Say Its Show Time Folks The Show Is Here Its Show Time Folks


----------



## Tycoarm

I plan on being there with my Nephew in tow. He got his first track at Christmas and is already wanting a bigger layout. 
I'm sure a few more cars will make him happy until I can get started on his track this summer.


----------



## A/FX Nut

I'll be leaving here shortly myself. Mabe there will be a big turnout. Randy.


----------



## Phishead

I will be out the door in about a hour. 

See everyone there!


----------



## babycakes

Nice turn out..... 
Found a couple things to buy.......
Definitely could have spent alot more on stuff i wanted......
Great Show Though!!!!!


----------



## bearsox

*Very Nice and fun day ! Good turnout for sure as folks came in some nice numbers as compared to the fall show. Seen loads of HT guys and had quite a bit of chats as well. Thanks to all who dropped by and said hello.

Dennis :wave: *


----------



## speedbuggy

i had a good time seeing everyone again even mythr might see u all in the fall


----------



## Phishead

Well all I was really glad I made it today. Had some great disscusions with Dennis and John...btw Dennis my boy Steven says thanks for the new tires, he is already pestering me about finishing the track so he can run it.
Also always fun to bs with Honda. Too bad Rick couldn't make it.

All in all I got some good deals on stuff, got most of the track I need to finish up the layout and picked up a BSRT G-Jet power supply which was on the list of things to get.

Hopefully I can sneak a day off one weekend so I can join you all in a night of racing!


----------



## bearsox

[QUOTE=Phishead Had some great disscusions with Dennis and John...btw Dennis my boy Steven says thanks for the new tires, he is already pestering me about finishing the track so he can run it.
Also always fun to bs with Honda. Too bad Rick couldn't make it.

Tell Steven to enjoy them as i was very happy to give them for the cause . I love it when a youngster gets into slots as it's the life blood of the hobby's future ! Hope to see you guys at the races soon.

Take care , Dennis :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Great Show, had a good time. Seemed like there was a bigger turn out than November. 
Got lucky and found one of the Release 6 AW T-jet '57 Nomads. The turquoise one for $13.00.
Bought a real nice Thunderjet Ford GT from Bob Beers for $20.00.
Bad L's Hobby, Honda27, Rick O., and thank you to Jeff Clemence for the track for the road course for the Autofest. Good to talk to Tom Stumpf, and Slot Car Johnnie. Hope to be back in November.
Randy.


----------



## 41-willys

I had a great time at the show. I spent more time talking with everyone than I did looking. I found the narrow truck tires I was looking for and even found a mint Pizza Planet P/U for 10 bucks. My wife even bought some cars. It was great talking to everyone.:thumbsup: See you at the next show:wave:


----------



## mikedore

Great to see everybody again.
The show was a sell out
Looking forward to seeing you again in November
Thanks for your support

Mike and Lois


----------



## rodstrguy

Mike and Lois,

Thank You for such a well run show. Is there a way to get on a mailing list so I can get a table in November? Would a PM be the best way to get you my address or would an E-MAIL be better?


----------

